# pigeon pellets



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

is there a special kind of pellet you can buy for a pigeon or can you give them any old pellets


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't buy pellets. Give them a Pigeon seed mix.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is the mix that I feed my birds. Pellets can give them runny poop.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pellets can give them green droppings, but it should clear up within a few days of the feed change. A lot of people prefer pellets, or at least to mix a handfull or so to the seed mix. Pellets that aren't made just for pigeons, may not have the correct diet in them, and possibly too much greens, causing messy droppings. My pigeons personally hate pellets, but they will eat them when they're hungry. It's always the last from the mix to be touched 
There is one brand for racers (well, any breed can eat it) that's a nice bite sized round pellet, and there's two different kinds. On the back it tells you how to mix the two varieties to achieve different things. I'll try to find a link to some info on that. There are only two other kinds of pigeon pellets I know of, which are a kind that they sell online (or at the store, if you're lucky) at Tractor Supply Co., and another made by Purina called Pigeon Checkers (or well, that's what it was called when I got it).

I think in some cases pellets are more ideal, like for the tiny breeds who may not be able to handle many of the bigger seeds, like peas and corn. So in that case, a small pellet would help them get everything they need instead of just some millet, milo, etc.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Interesting. Couldn't find the pellets on TSC anymore 

BUT here is the brand they DID carry:
http://nutrisourcediets.com/products.htm
As you can see, they have both seed mix and pellets.


Also, on the Purina pellets. To be more specific, it is call Purina Pigeon Chow Checkers.

And for the other pellets I mentioned first, they are also made by Purina. Called Nutri Gold pellets.


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

what would you gave to norwich croppers and holle croppers


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think croppers would do good on pellets, the pigeon checker pellets or the green and gold pellet line from purina mills, both.the green is higher in protein when you want it for breeding and the gold in lower in protein, it is meant to mix the two together for the protein control as you may want to lower it when not breeding. it has the advantage of being a round pellet which pigeons like. here is a link to a good pellet feed also, see if they have a distributor in your area.
http://www.purgrain.com/products3.htm


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

Pigeons will always prefer seed mixtures over pellets. Purina is a good choice for pellet mixtures and also many breeders use game breeder pellets. A couple of advantages to pellets are the cost and also a complete nutritional feed not needing to add grit or other additives to the feed. Loose droppings are a problem as the birds water consumption increases. Its easy to say don't feed pellets but when you are paying $30.00 a 50lb bag for seed like I am pellets seem sometimes to be the better choice.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

also I have heard cropper types do better on the pellets as it empties out of the crop easier than seed/grains. pellets give nutrition where seeds lack. here is one vets opinion on seed diets for birds. you may have to scroll down to seeds.
http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/handbook.pdf


----------

